# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  How to stop Cherries from breeding?

## dhomosapien

Hi all, 
as above.

I have sold off over 78 pcs but my 1.5ft is still crawling with shrimp.
Probably more than 100 still inside. Cherry shrimp has become my new pest...haha

----------


## Shadow

put some fish inside

----------


## hann

Congrates on the successful breeding of cherries. Yes, you can throw in some fish like shadow's recommendation and you will definitely see a tremedous drop in the shrimplet.

----------


## Galatea

Maybe raising the temperature so that they do not breed actively is a better way  :Grin:

----------


## dhomosapien

Thanks for the replies! Just bought some cardinals to put in.

I use to have 13 neons, 3 endlers, 1 cory, and some others together with less than 10 cherries when I started the tank last july. Somewhere around last december I took out all the fish, rescaped, and found more than 60 cherries..=D

I hope fish work this time =D

----------


## bliss01

Top it with fertilisers..Shrimplets might not take it well..

----------


## kendrick_86

bros, how can you guys be so cruel. instead of killing them, you can salvage their lives. just give it to people who want to start this hobby for free. i believe many will want to have them as pets for their shrimp tank. just don't do silly things like adding fertilizers and stuff. thanks

----------


## Hong

Yes Bro, it will be good if you can share them with those who wanted to kick start this hobby.
I suppose that there are quite a number of Bro out there who are looking for cherry shrimps.
 :Grin:

----------


## dhomosapien

You mean fertilizer can kill shrimp? Didn't know. I have been using this http://www.easylife.nl/asia/index.html?id=40 since august. No wonder they bother to advertise as safe for shrimp. I don't actually intent to kill them =D Any other way to impose birth control besides raising temperature? haha

Sigh, bought 10 cardinals from That aquarium yesterday. This morning only five are still alive. Found two skeletons with tons of shrimps on them. Three missing... Cardinals become shrimp food...haha

----------


## benkho

GIVE IT AWAY!!!!!!! i will adopt  :Very Happy:  haha..

----------


## Aria

> You mean fertilizer can kill shrimp? Didn't know. I have been using this http://www.easylife.nl/asia/index.html?id=40 since august. No wonder they bother to advertise as safe for shrimp. I don't actually intent to kill them =D Any other way to impose birth control besides raising temperature? haha


Raising temperature to a certain degree may increase breeding for cherry shrimp. Not a good idea. Cull your shrimp by giving or selling away - much more effective  :Grin:

----------


## Fuzzy

Don't be so evil to your poor shrimpies...

I'm sure if you sell them on marketplace there will be many takers, you have a good thing going, why waste it?

Can recoup your cost of fish food at least!  :Smile:

----------


## dhomosapien

> Don't be so evil to your poor shrimpies...
> 
> I'm sure if you sell them on marketplace there will be many takers, you have a good thing going, why waste it?
> 
> Can recoup your cost of fish food at least!


Yup I've posted my sales in the marketplace since 8 march. Only one buyer so far, though I had a few in another forum. There are so many other sellers of cherries here!

----------


## pcfreak

If you stayed in West side i could get some from you
sigh too far for me

----------


## beetroot

Your poor cherries...  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Perhaps give away all the females, or all the males, then you won't have this problem  :Angel:

----------


## psp1000

put some fish inside or give them to others for free. I'm willing to take care of yours extra shrimpes...lol..

----------


## dhomosapien

Yup will be trading away some females soon. That should mean way less eggs.

----------


## Fuzzy

bro I bet if you ask around quite a few LFS would be interested in purchasing from you.

I would buy some but woodlands is a lil too far from me (bendemeer area)

----------


## Aria

Hey actually just thought of something. If you don't feed them as much they grow and breed much slower. That is if you can stand only feeding like once a week - but I guess its better than adding toxic fertilizer to control the population  :Grin:

----------


## freezze

the best option is to post in the marketplace with big FOC words....

----------


## Aria

> the best option is to post in the marketplace with big FOC words....


Haha! I also say  :Grin:

----------


## reynoldmaben

hi,

send me a couple of them to get rid of em

----------


## dhomosapien

Ahhahar...yup! Singaporeans always look for things FOC! The situation now is not so bad anymore bros...sold off a good number already. After a few more pending sales, will probably keep them. Then when they breed and overcrowd again, which most likely will be the case, then MAYBE you guys will see FOC hahaha!

----------


## Aria

Ermm... not just Singaporeans leh  :Grin: 

Good on you!  :Smile:  At least you got to recoup some of your costs!

----------


## kendrick_86

bro benkho, you looking for foc cherry shrimps? i can give you some for free. but those are breed out from my sakura that isn't that red. looks like wild cherry. let me know if you want to adopt them okay.

----------


## jordan

I am keen to adopt some foc shrimps if available.

----------


## dhomosapien

> Ermm... not just Singaporeans leh 
> 
> Good on you!  At least you got to recoup some of your costs!


I guess so...not just Singaporeans...haha

Anyway someone has given me a 2ft tank. So now there will be more space for them.

----------


## Hong

> I guess so...not just Singaporeans...haha
> 
> Anyway someone has given me a 2ft tank. So now there will be more space for them.


Hahaa, maybe you can start doing some selective breeding. Add in some Sakura to enhance the colour.
Then you can slowly release the "not so red" ones.
Soon enough you will have a army full of solid red shrimps.  :Shocked:

----------


## dhomosapien

> Hahaa, maybe you can start doing some selective breeding. Add in some Sakura to enhance the colour.
> Then you can slowly release the "not so red" ones.
> Soon enough you will have a army full of solid red shrimps.


That's a good idea bro!  :Well done:

----------


## trevally

if you want to prevent the cherry from breeding, try catching out the adult male cherry. leave only the females in the tank.

----------


## stillife

You may use a DIY trap to catch these shrimps and give away or sell to those folks who are looking for cherry shrimps.

Or if you are patience, take out of the female shrimps.....male shrimps are pale looking red. Female cherries seems to be very red usually.

But you can only tell when they are more than 10-20mm in size.

hahaha.....not easy.

----------


## acit

Hmm

The last 2 options very cruel to the shrimps IMO
No sex life!! LOL


Cheers
Acit

----------


## Hong

That's really cruel to the shrimps.  :Crying: 

Catching them out of the tank is not easy, I think just leave them there, let them breed all they want (better than to taking away their sex life).
When there's a sale, then you go catch and sell.

Sounds like a tank of "money", go and take when in need of money.  :Grin:

----------


## denniswko

sell away all female shrimps.... :Opps:

----------

